
Decentralizing the Last Mile in Bitcoin - ptroon
https://inthemesh.com/archive/txtenna-decentralizing-last-mile-bitcoin/
======
ddtaylor
> an “attack” as any attempt to compromise the central function of a public
> ledger, which is the immutable public record of settled transactions. It
> makes no difference how wealthy, well-connected, or powerful a disputant may
> be — once the exchange is recorded on the blockchain’s public ledger, it is
> permanent.

This is untrue for Ethereum since they proved they will mutate their chain for
specific wallets/contracts (See the DAO scandal)

